# NVIDIA Container exists even though I checked "remove driver telemetry"



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 26, 2021)

Are these processes telemetry? If they are, not sure why the option "remove driver telemetry" doesn't remove them for me (even with clean install checked), if not, does anybody know what they do? I'm on NVCleanstall v1.9.5


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

nvidia container ls at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




Go there and research it


----------



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 26, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> nvidia container ls at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> ...





			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/242117/nvdisplaycontainerexe-what-is-it/
		

You're not helping at all because unknowledgeable people are making stuff up. I did google before creating this thread, there's conflicting thoughts scattered around so I turned to asking actual experienced people. In the site I linked this guy calls it telemetry, if I were to believe him, why doesn't this program remove it? NVCleanstall not removing this hints to it being an essential program, but what if it indeed is telemetry that the dev is unaware of?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2021)

nvidia container is not just for telemetry. it's a container (lol), with a plugin architecture, that allows services to spawned within it

Look at the directories and filenames in that folder, to get a rough idea: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2021)

ChameleonNeeko said:


> Are these processes telemetry?


No. Telemetry services can run under the nvidia container, but the container itself is not necessarily telemetry.


----------



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 26, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> No. Telemetry services can run under the nvidia container, but the container itself is not necessarily telemetry.


Ok thanks, this was the answer I was looking for


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2021)

I thought a bit more about your question and added a method to disable NVContainer.

This will break GeForce Experience, but seems to be working fine for a minimal install.

Please test the attached build and feedback


----------



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 29, 2021)

I did a clean minimal install. After that I lost the NVIDIA Control panel context menu option, so I went ahead and downloaded it from the Microsoft store but I couldn't run it, it said that the application is not compatible with my current driver. Normally when I do clean installs NVIDIA Control panel wouldn't break or be deleted.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2021)

ChameleonNeeko said:


> After that I lost the NVIDIA Control panel context menu option


Indeed, it seems the control panel option gets added when NVContainer starts, and removed when it stops.

So maybe we now need to add a mechanism that lets you start NVContainer?


----------



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 29, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Indeed, it seems the control panel option gets added when NVContainer starts, and removed when it stops.
> 
> So maybe we now need to add a mechanism that lets you start NVContainer?


Not just the context menu though, the control panel itself doesn't run without it. Then it's something useful that doesn't have to be removed I guess lol


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2021)

on the other hand, if you dont need the control panel and dont need GFE, then it could be useful to disable the service?


----------



## ChameleonNeeko (Jun 29, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> on the other hand, if you dont need the control panel and dont need GFE, then it could be useful to disable the service?


For someone that doesn't need both, sure. But for me it's too much of a loss for what I get becuse I use the control panel. Maybe you could put a disclaimer next to it that tells people it breaks GFE and control panel so only people who are ok with it check it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2021)

ChameleonNeeko said:


> For someone that doesn't need both, sure. But for me it's too much of a loss for what I get becuse I use the control panel. Maybe you could put a disclaimer next to it that tells people it breaks GFE and control panel so only people who are ok with it check it.


Yeah, good idea


----------



## ORLY (Jul 4, 2021)

So there's no context menu item nor there's the tray icon.
But there's the "NVIDIA Control Panel" item in the old Control Panel, which does nothing when you click on it.

No I did not know I would lose the nvidia control panel. How to run it now? Or should I completely reinstall the whole package but now without disabling the container?

P.S. So if you just start the service called "NVIDIA Display Container LS" - you can then start the nvidia control panel from the link in the old windows control panel.
So "Disable NVIDIA Container" just switches the service start type to manual? What should it be by default? Just "Auto"?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2021)

ORLY said:


> So if you just start the service called "NVIDIA Display Container LS" - you can then start the nvidia control panel from the link in the old windows control panel.


Yup, manually starting this service will add the context menu item, too. So one approach could be to manually start the service only when you need the control panel



ORLY said:


> So "Disable NVIDIA Container" just switches the service start type to manual? What should it be by default? Just "Auto"?


Correct


----------



## hans_glans (Jul 7, 2021)

My workaround to start NVCP is a batch file to run silently with AutoIt:

`sc config NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem start=auto`
`net start NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem`
`start "" "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Control Panel Client\nvcplui.exe"`

Another batch file in my autostart disables the container again:
`net stop NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem`
`sc config NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem start= disabled`

Not beautiful but works nicely and so far I have yet to encounter something not working (apart from nvcp) with container disabled.


----------

